# Idiotic spammer



## lealtd (May 22, 2009)

I like to play with myself, if you want to join. CONTACT US [email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## Doughboy (May 22, 2009)

Get lost spammer.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (May 22, 2009)

I already sent a report to the mods, only a matter of time.


----------



## Doughboy (May 22, 2009)

Vassili Zaitzev said:


> I already sent a report to the mods, only a matter of time.


I reported him twice now.,..He made another thread.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (May 22, 2009)

Doughboy said:


> I reported him twice now.,..He made another thread.



I guess we share the assist then huh.


----------



## Doughboy (May 22, 2009)

Vassili Zaitzev said:


> I guess we share the assist then huh.


Yes.


----------



## Doughboy (May 22, 2009)

Doughboy said:


> Yes.


Where are the mods?


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (May 22, 2009)

Don't worry they'll come.


----------



## Doughboy (May 22, 2009)

Here is the other thread.http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/personal-gallery/buy-blackberry-storm-9530-230usd-storm-9500-240usd-bold-9000-240usd-18715.html


----------



## GrauGeist (May 22, 2009)

Gnomey nailed the douchebag


----------



## RabidAlien (May 22, 2009)

Aaaaaaaaaand another one bites the dust, yeah!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (May 22, 2009)

Tracking.....tracking.........tracking.....Hit, bandit down!


----------



## evangilder (May 22, 2009)

Good kill, Gnomey!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 23, 2009)

Was this Gnomeys first kill ??


Wheelsup


----------



## Gnomey (May 23, 2009)

Yep it was...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 23, 2009)

Good on ya Hugh, didn't take long to get one in your sights!


----------



## Doughboy (May 23, 2009)

Good job Gnomey.


----------



## Airframes (May 23, 2009)

Congratulations on your first 'kill' Hugh! First 'op', first victory, you'll be an 'ace' in no time mate!


----------



## Wurger (May 23, 2009)

Good shot Hugh.


----------



## Stitch (May 24, 2009)

Good shot, Gnomey; hey, have you mods ever thought of displaying your "kill" marks? Maybe you guys could have a little tally area underneath your avatar that shows how many spammers you've "waxed". Just a thought . . .


----------

